# Looking for a used road bike somewhere near Malaga...



## nickAKA (2 Jan 2018)

Afternoon all, my sister is living just out of Malaga towards Nerja and I'm hoping to spend some time over there this year, so rather than hiring a bike to "tackle" some of the Vuelta routes  I'm looking for a reasonable 2nd hand road bike that I can leave over with her.
Given that hire would probably be about £100/week, I'm looking to pay up to about £300 (give or take). I could get a new Btwin for that money but hoping to do better (lighter!) if possible...
Any Cyclechat members in Southern Spain that can help a brother out?

Much appreciated!


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2018)

Size?
Don't think there are many Cyclechatters in Spain. You could buy one in the U.K. and take it out on the plane

FYI you've posted in bikes for sale not wanted


----------



## Cycleops (2 Jan 2018)

Realistically you won’t get anything lighter than a B’twin for the money second hand, or maybe anything better. The Decathlon store in Malaga is located at Plaza Mayor Shopping Center in Gudalmar.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Jan 2018)

try contacting a few of the local hire shops, they often sell off older stock at a decent price, and whilst they have been well used, they are normally we'll maintained, so should hopefully have life left in cassette / chain etc.


----------



## The Rover (2 Jan 2018)

Are you on FB? I stayed in Torrax Costa which is close to Nerja last year with friends who also live out there and hired a bike from a shop in Nerja. I’d previously made contact with a cycling group called “cycling andalucia “ on FB which is run by some English chaps who live out there. 

Had a fantastic ride out with a bloke called David who was great company and they may be able to help you source a bike.

Let me know if you need anymore info.

Cheers.


----------



## nickAKA (2 Jan 2018)

The Rover said:


> Are you on FB? I stayed in Torrax Costa which is close to Nerja last year with friends who also live out there and hired a bike from a shop in Nerja. I’d previously made contact with a cycling group called “cycling andalucia “ on FB which is run by some English chaps who live out there.
> 
> Had a fantastic ride out with a bloke called David who was great company and they may be able to help you source a bike.
> 
> ...


Torrax Costa is not too far away at all - when I was out there at the end of the summer the place was like a scene from Watopia on zwift with all the cycle clubs heading up into the campo on Sunday mornings, it really whetted my appetite to get out there for myself...
My sister lives near Sayalonga, the roads & weather up there look perfect for a bit of KOM sun-on-your-back imagineering. I'll have a look on FB for that group later mate, never thought of that (but I do tend to avoid FB whenever possible, far too many swivel-eyed taproom politicians... )


----------



## The Rover (2 Jan 2018)

It was nearly 40 degrees on the day I went out and the climb up to Competa took just over an hour!
Best 45 miles I’ve ever ridden, we’ve got an open invite to go so I’m thinking of taking a bike with me this time.


----------



## MarkF (2 Jan 2018)

Try these guys, they may be able to help you, only a mins along the seafront from Malaga. I've found them very helpful, rentals, boxes etc

http://www.recyclobike.com/en/

Why don't you look in local adverts like you would in the UK? Plenty like Compra-Venta, asking 420 euros for this In Velez-Malaga so 350(ish) might be the sell price.




https://www.vibbo.com/malaga/bici-carretera-felt-z85/a99808541/?ca=29_s&st=a&c=46


----------



## nickAKA (3 Jan 2018)

MarkF said:


> Try these guys, they may be able to help you, only a mins along the seafront from Malaga. I've found them very helpful, rentals, boxes etc
> 
> http://www.recyclobike.com/en/
> 
> ...



Just the ticket, shipping from the UK would be £100+ so probably the way to go - cheers!


----------



## nickAKA (3 Jan 2018)

The Rover said:


> It was nearly 40 degrees on the day I went out and the climb up to Competa took just over an hour!
> Best 45 miles I’ve ever ridden, we’ve got an open invite to go so I’m thinking of taking a bike with me this time.



Competa is probably about 20 minutes ride away from my sister's place so that'll be my acclimatising run... I cannot lie, I'm getting giddy about it already... watch it rain all week now!


----------

